# ¿resistencia interna del generador de señales?



## ingelectronic (Oct 25, 2007)

en este circuito para la medida de la impedancia del osciloscopio aparece una resistencia en serie con el generador de señales. mi pregunta es: esta resistencia es interna al generador o hay que ponerla aparte para montar el circuito?
creo q seria interna, pero por asegurarme. [/img]


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Esta es la representacion de un instrumento Real, que posee una sierta resistencia interna.

Se supone que si el instrumento es bueno, la resistencia sera suficientemente baja como para no afectar la medicion.

Me tiene intrigado ¿ Que andas haciendo con tantas medidas de instrumental ?


----------



## ingelectronic (Oct 25, 2007)

esta resistencia pordria llegar a ser de 1Mohmnio? esq me marcan ese valor y entonces me parece demasiado para lo que me as dicho.


----------



## ingelectronic (Oct 25, 2007)

pues son unas practicas de la asignatura electronica analogica. que me traen por la calle de la amargura. jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

Fijate bien si dice 1mOhm o 1 MOhm

1 mOhm  = 0,001 Ohm
1 MOhm = 100000 Ohm


----------



## ingelectronic (Oct 25, 2007)

no no, que me dice M. 1 megaohmnio.  luego tengo otro circuito, el circuito equivalente del conjunto sonda-osciloscopio, y en ese, la resistencia a la que me refiero pone 100Kohmnios.  yo creo que la resistencia interna la habran obviado por ser tan pequeña y nos pide que pongamos estas resistencias en serie.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

MMmmmmm, 1 MOhm = Muy raro




> yo creo que la resistencia interna la habran obviado por ser tan pequeña y nos pide que pongamos estas resistencias en serie.



Yo pienso lo mismo

Sugerencia
Busca la hoja de datos de algun generador comercial y fijate que valor posee de R interna


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 25, 2007)

Dentro de la sonda hay una resistencia, es que una sonda es muy compleja pensad que debe estar compensada en todo el rango de frecuencias, os puedo garantizar que se nota cuando se utiliza una sonda mala calidad

La resistencia del generador es interna y no la debes colocar.

En teoria:

Un generador de tension deberia tener una resistencia infima,erp si haces una simple prueba, conecta a los bornes de fuente alimentacion un tester mides y sin tocar nada añades una bombilla que chupe algun amperio veras como baja la tension, poco pero baja, eso es debido a la resistencia interna, puede ser por varias causas, caidas de tension en los cables, regulador de tension. la cuestios que puerde un poco, pero pierde y debes saberlo para no volverte loco por que un circuito no funciona correctamente.


En el caso del osciloscopio interesa que tenga una "impedancia " alta de forma que al hacer mediciones el circuito bajo prueba ni se entere.


No es lo mismo mirar por la rendija de la puerta del vestuario de chicas, que abrir la puerta de par en par, a ya tu con las consecuencia.
El resultado final no es el mismo, la medida no es correcta, ademas te puedes cargar el circuito (bofeton)




En teoria en una sonda la resistencia debe ser 0 y la capacidad minima.

El osciloscopio deberia tener una "impedancia" maxima tomandose como normalizada 1Mohm.

El generador de tension la impedancia deberia ser minima

Un generador de corriente, justo al contrario se supone una impedancia infinita.


Hablo de impedancias, porque en la vida real todas la piezas tienen asociados condensadores, resistencias y bobinas, pero como mayor calidad tiene el componente menores seran.

Una buena resistencia tendra una inductancia y capacidad infima.


----------



## alfredv88 (May 7, 2011)

como saco la resistencia interna de un generador de señales?


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2011)

Medís la salida en vacío y en carga.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2011)

alfredv88 dijo:


> como saco la resistencia interna de un generador de señales?



Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ia-entrada-salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/


----------

